# My natural hospital birth



## PitaKat

I was 9 days overdue, feeling like I would NEVER have this baby, and was getting more emotional with every passing day (it didnt help that my MIL had been staying in town and visiting us for almost a week at that point, so she could help with the baby). My birth plan was simple: I wanted to labor at home for as long as possible, walk into the hospital and have the baby, zero interventions. 

I had had an awesome, breezy pregnancy, almost no nausea, and only gained 24 lbs. I drank RLT every day, and had been taking EPO for over a month. I was trying every trick in the book to go into labor, walking, going up and down stairs, eating spicy food, having sex, but ultimately it was the nipple stimulation from my breast pump that did the trick.

I went to the midwife that morning, and was 2 cm dilated. I asked her to strip my membranes, which she happily did, telling me that she had a pretty good track record of starting labor this way. I went home and decided to try my breast pump that afternoon. I started having contractions, regular but manageable. We ate dinner, then they slacked off, much to my hubbys disappointment. 

We cleaned up from dinner, put the toddler to bed, then I put on a movie. Around 9 I tried the breast pump again. Contractions started right up again and after half an hour I decided to have a bath. That wasnt very comfortable, but they were still manageable. They started slacking off again, so we decided to go to bed, at about 10. I went through 2 contractions in bed and decided I wasnt going to be able to sleep through them. 

At about 10:20 the contractions were suddenly one on top of the other without much break and I was shaking after every one. I woke my husband up and told him to call my mom, who is an RN who works in Labor and Delivery. My parents jumped out of bed and came right over. At this point I was pacing through my house through every contraction. My mom checked on my progress and then my parents went back to their house to get dressed. 

Around 12 I was bouncing on my ball and have my hubby press on my back really hard for every contraction. My mom came back and noted that it looked like back labor and suggested a couple positions to try. I did pelvic tilts for two contractions, then we tried an abdominal lift. That hurt the most of anything so far and I couldnt even do it throughout one contraction. After that, I felt a lot of pressure and my mom was like Okay, its time to go to the hospital. My husband called to have the midwife meet us at the hospital. We left around 1.

We got to the hospital and admitting asked when I was due. 9 days ago. No! 10 days ago! lol! I was moaning and groaning through every contraction, making a lot of noise. They sent us right up to the delivery room where I was checked. 10 centimeters! My husband and I hi-fived right then and there :) 

However, my midwife still wasnt there! I was told to pant. I was like Tell me a position or something! The nurses were like Just keep panting. And I said I know that you guys want to wait for Kristen, I know you care about her being here, but I dont care! I panted through 8 grueling contractions. After that, my body wasnt having it anymore. It started pushing and I just went with it. I yelled her into the world. I was sure I was tearing. My babys head was born in the waters, and as soon as it was out they popped the sack. The pressure was gone and so was the urge to push, then everyone was like Push! Push! and I was like How do I push again? :haha: One more good push and she was born, right into my moms hands! She laid her on top of me and all I could see was the top of her head. I had to ask if it was a boy or girl lol. 

My husband cut the cord and then the midwife arrived, only a couple minutes late. She had ran all the way from the parking lot and had left her house so quickly she didnt even put on socks :haha:

Madelyn was born at 1:38 am. She was 7 lb 5 oz and 20 in long. I had no interventions (not even an IV site) and no tearing! It was a great experience :thumbup: My husband told me the next morning "That was so great. I can't wait to do it again!"


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations xxx


----------



## NDH

lovely congratulaions:)


----------



## princess2406

Lovely birth story! Congratulations!


----------



## Tasha S.

Yay!!! Congrats! Thanks for sharing!! Beautiful! Xxx


----------



## mrssat

Augh so lovely! Love the thought of you guys hi-fiving! 
Congratulations x


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

This gave me so much hope!! Thank you for this post!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations x


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful, exactly how birth should go!!!!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thank you for sharing your lovely birth story. I'm hoping to have a natural labor/birth too.


----------



## lovemom

Congrats lovely x


----------



## LuBru

That is awesome, thanks for sharing! (Even though it was a while ago I still appreciated reading this!)


----------

